# Fin rot



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think my fish have fin rot, specifically my betta fish. He has lost about half of his caudral fin and a quarter of his dorsal fin. His anal fin is just starting to show signs of it. Neither his pelvic nor his pectoral fins seem to be damaged. Yesterday he had most of his fins. 

I just noticed today that one of the danios has it too. 

So here is what I did. Yesterday when I noticed that it was happening to the betta, I did a salt dip like crash had suggested to me. Then I QT'd him in the 1 gallon "hospital". 

This morning I did another salt dip, his fins had appeared to have deteriorated a little over the night. Today I came home from work, and he seems to have lost almost a quarter of his tail. I did a salt dip again. Looking in my tank I noticed that the danio had it too. I had some Maracyn-TC from a while back, so I did a 75% water change and added the Maracyn-TC (it turned my water green!!!!). I put the betta back in the community tank. I also took the carbon out of my filter.

I just want to make sure I did everything correctly and would like suggestions on what to do, if there is anything more I can do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try melafix...awesome product..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I will see if the medacine works before doing that. I heard bettas were not supposed to have tree oil extracts though.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The medicine worked! Today was their last day for treatment. The fins are no longer rotting and the bettas tail looks to be starting to heal!

None of the other fish seem to have been hurt.


----------

